# Sup guys just chilling with my crocodile



## method (Aug 17, 2009)

*Published:* 8-17-2009
*Source:* The Courier-Mail
*Author:* 

Have a look at this madman, just calmly wrastling this half a ton crocodile giving it a belly rub.







" "When I found Pocho in the river he was dying, so I brought him into my house," he said. 

"I stayed by Pocho's side while he was ill, sleeping next to him at night. I just wanted him to feel that somebody loved him, that not all humans are bad. "

And this kids is why you shouldn't smoke crack.

*Read More...*


----------



## SCam (Aug 17, 2009)

lol that is so kool!! would love to have a croc that was like a dog haha.. wot tricks does it know? can see it can roll over..


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 17, 2009)

crazy,i wouldnt have the balls to attempt it


----------



## jacorin (Aug 17, 2009)

does it fetch?? how bout chasing da postie lol


----------



## Slateman (Aug 17, 2009)

Great story, but I am also thinking how long before the crock will wrestle him back.  That just show you kids that drugs are dangerous. 
Great story.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 17, 2009)

What a crack smoker


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

thats pretty cool but either he is swimming on the blind side of the croc or it truely doesnt care if he is in the water


----------



## JasonL (Aug 17, 2009)

There are a few people who have "tamed" large crocs like that around the globe... there is another guy in NG who treats an enormous salty like a kid with his bluetongue.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2009)

I love stuff like this! I hope it never makes a meal out of him!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 17, 2009)

If only I could convince the missus 
Missus replies :'''Like Hell"


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

lol my croc likes me but hates my mates lol, bout all i got. my friend use to work with a croc that he swam with neva taped it. not as big as this one by a long shot. but still cool. hope my freshy gots this tame.


----------



## euphorion (Aug 17, 2009)

if that story is for real then OH MY G*D.


----------



## dano85 (Aug 17, 2009)

its on youtube


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

got a link?


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 17, 2009)

Do an online search for it. He's been around for years.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 17, 2009)

[video=youtube;P6rC0lV67jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6rC0lV67jA[/video]

[video=youtube;cPfCCHEy5Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPfCCHEy5Lc[/video]


----------



## Earthling (Aug 17, 2009)

Shows what you can achieve if your dedicated
Good on him


----------



## Andrais (Aug 17, 2009)

And i thought the stuff i brang home was dangerous 

In all seriousness, i like the guy. I mean its not every day u get people like him, actually wanting to help a crocodile. If it was one of them farmers or no-crocodile people who found him, they probally would of shot him. That crocodile is tamer than one of my blue tongues  lets hope he doesn't make a meal out of him, and yeh true they are reptiles and are cold blooded creatures, but u've seen how affectionate crocs can be towards each other in mating season? maybe Poncho thinks of this guy as his girl friend  or maybe the animal does have a softer side under that 475 kg's of power, u never know, crocs can do extraordinary things, good and bad.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 17, 2009)

its only a matter of time, he will end up like treadwell or even less than a ribcage.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic story and I really hope that there is actually real truth in the assumption that this particular beast has some sort of bond with this keeper as it really challenges what most of us have been brought up to believe about crocodiles. One thing for sure , this dedicated chap has massive gonads.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 17, 2009)

what country is this does anyone know the type of croc . also he said he was dieing when he found him (from what), it could have some brain damage which prevents its correct responses i would dearly love to see someone do this with a healthy adult salty. regardless of what type of "bond" people belive they can have with a pea brain dinosour. i assure anyone that belives they have bonds with crocodillians , its not mutual,


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

he seems pretty ligit , its an awesome story the way he played with that croc was out of control the croc just tried to get its balance no signs of aggression what so ever


----------



## Andrais (Aug 17, 2009)

regardless of what type of "bond" people belive they can have with a pea brain dinosour. 

If they are just pea brain dinosaurs, then why do they go to a certain place each year to catch fish that come ova an overflow road in pitch black, for only an hour? how do they sense movement in water? and can stalk prey for ages, without giving the animal the slightest thought its waiting under the surface to attack? they weren't born with these abilities, over time they learnt these tactics. They don't seem pretty brainless to me...


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 17, 2009)

yes nature is amazing.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 17, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> regardless of what type of "bond" people belive they can have with a pea brain dinosour.
> 
> If they are just pea brain dinosaurs, then why do they go to a certain place each year to catch fish that come ova an overflow road in pitch black, for only an hour? A- hunger
> how do they sense movement in water?A- disturbance to the water and can stalk prey for ages, without giving the animal the slightest thought its waiting under the surface to attack?A- move slowly & steathy they weren't born with these abilities, over time they learnt these tactics. They don't seem pretty brainless to me...who said they were brainless? They do have a brain, a pea brain


----------



## Andrais (Aug 17, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


>


 
thanks for the corrections Whitey  i just don't think people should doubt their intelligence so much, thats why some people get killed by these animals....


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess the only way to tell if there is a unique in this rare situation would be to sent other people in to the water to try the same tricks, any volunteers ?


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Aug 17, 2009)

That has to be the best news thread i have EVER read! ahah awsome!!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Aug 17, 2009)

its an american crocodile.


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 18, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> its an american crocodile.



??????????

America doesn't have Crocodiles, they have Aligators.


----------



## Earthling (Aug 18, 2009)

If you listen to the second vid he rescued it from a river in Costa Rica.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> ??????????
> 
> America doesn't have Crocodiles, they have Aligators.



American crocodile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Slateman (Aug 18, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> If only I could convince the missus
> Missus replies :'''Like Hell"



I don't think that your Miss will swim with this guy. Or you mean with the Crock?


----------



## Slateman (Aug 18, 2009)

This is interesting;

American crocodiles can be dangerous to humans, and attacks in Mexico, Costa Rica, and Guatemala are not unprecedented. These attacks rarely make international news, and therefore this species is not as well-documented a man-eater as its relatives. The species is reportedly timid, and seemingly lacks the propensity to attack humans of Old World crocodiles. In May of 2007, there were two instances within one week of children being attacked and killed by this species—one in Mexico just south of Puerto Vallarta and one in Costa Rica. No attacks on humans by the American crocodile have been reported in the United States, despite assorted anecdotes. There are approximately 500 to 1,200 American crocodiles in Florida


----------



## Soylentgreen (Aug 18, 2009)

Agreed he's nut's but in a good way. I would love to be able to play with a croc just like him and still be able to walk away. What a rush!
Whats's wrong with crack?


----------



## Soylentgreen (Aug 18, 2009)

method said:


> *Published:* 8-17-2009
> *Source:* The Courier-Mail
> *Author:*
> 
> ...



Agreed he's nut's but in a good way. I would love to be able to play with a croc just like him and still be able to walk away. What a rush!
Whats's wrong with crack?


----------



## Poggle (Aug 18, 2009)

i think good on him


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 18, 2009)

Was reading bout this story few days ago, this guy has got a pair on him ay?! Apparently the croc was dying from a bullet wound to it's eye or something along those lines....Still, I can't believe how much trust he has in that animal, the first vid where he is dragging the croc out to the water then when they're a bit deeper it just calmly swims with him is just incredible!!! 
Good on him for rescuing his new found friend, I say


----------



## slim6y (Aug 18, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> regardless of what type of "bond" people belive they can have with a pea brain dinosour.
> 
> If they are just pea brain dinosaurs, then why do they go to a certain place each year to catch fish that come ova an overflow road in pitch black, for only an hour? how do they sense movement in water? and can stalk prey for ages, without giving the animal the slightest thought its waiting under the surface to attack? they weren't born with these abilities, over time they learnt these tactics. They don't seem pretty brainless to me...



All valid and good points - though do any point towards learning behaviours that could incite mutual feelings of respect - I doubt the crocs waiting for mullet to cross over a ford on a river have any respect for their counterparts or their meals... 

Though - there's always exceptions to the rule - but I am favouring the brain damage theory right now over this one - only based on your ideas seem to be based on behavioural instincts than learnt behaviour that is taught by either siblings or another animal. 

But I definitely agree these creatures aren't brainless - but from everything I have learnt, read, seen they don't have the ability to learn behaviours either - but they come very aware of their surrounds - eg feeding time at a zoo.

If, and IF is a big one, given a chance, a captive croc no matter how long it was captive, given that chance will attack its keeper with no remorse what-so-ever.

This one - what an amazing looking bond - and very lucky indeed (on more than one level).

Great story - and enjoyed watching it on Ten News too - but hoping we don't have too many copy cats.

In summary - if if you raised a croc from an egg - their natural instincts suggest anything that fits in their jaw is food 

PS - All above relates to AUSTRALIAN SALTIES - not the species pictured above  The species pictured above has a complete different set of rules associated


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 19, 2009)

and another you tube vid

[video=youtube;VtMMmql1_Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtMMmql1_Zw[/video]


----------



## smacktart (Aug 19, 2009)

that is awesome good on him on talking that croc in and getting it better man I would have not had the balls to go any where near that thing it is a good story and good to see they are so close


----------



## Slateman (Aug 20, 2009)

No way my head will go there.


----------

